
Viral Fake Election News Outperformed Real News on Facebook - ggiaco
https://www.buzzfeed.com/craigsilverman/viral-fake-election-news-outperformed-real-news-on-facebook?utm_term=.tn08ADVNX#.hyp4qAowM
======
perseusprime11
Interesting. Is CNN and Fox News in fake news or Mainstream?

